# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  Аэродромы действующие и оставленные...

## Gefest83

Извиняюсь за создание новой темы и в этом разделе, т.к. не нашёл куда выложить скрины со спутника, просматривал карты и наткнулся вот на етот аэродром южнее Архары. Кто нибудь подскажет или расскажет чей данный аэродром и какой полк там ранее существовал? СПС...

----------


## Avia M

> Извиняюсь за создание новой темы и в этом разделе, т.к. не нашёл куда выложить скрины со спутника, просматривал карты и наткнулся вот на етот аэродром южнее Архары. Кто нибудь подскажет или расскажет чей данный аэродром и какой полк там ранее существовал? СПС...


Аэродром "Лахта". В Инете находите нужную информацию...
P.S. данный фрагмент из "викимапии"

----------


## Gefest83

Интересная справка. спс

----------


## Fencer

Карта аэродромов и приаэродромных территорий http://mil.ru/airfields.htm

----------


## Fencer

Заброшенные и недействующие аэродромы и вертодромы https://aviaforum.ru/threads/zabrosh...todromy.48111/

----------

